# Dimmer Thermostat Ecotech, Heating, Probe placement.



## KierenTavener12 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey guys I've spent the last couple of days building myself this 4x2x2 enclosure. 


I'm now minus some touch ups at the point where I'm testing the lighting and heating with my thermostat. I have an Ecotech dimmer thermostat. It's set at just 31 deg cel for day and night just for trialling. 




The instructions say place the probe on the back wall middle of the enclosure. When I did this the temperature on the warm side hit 40+ deg as the probe is what controls the heat. (I have a seperate thermometer probe.)


If I place probe directly under the warm side I hit and stay on 31deg. But my cold end is around 16deg. Probes are placed on the bottom of enclosure. I was told to have the middle of the enclosure at around 26-28 but to achieve this it's the same as placing the probe in the middle I hit 40+ on the warm end.


Where do I put the probe? What temps should I be aiming for. I'm getting a Bredli research says warm end around 31-35?


Apologies for the long post.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 20, 2016)

What happens if you put the probe halfway between the warm end and the middle? What does the cool end get to?


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Aug 20, 2016)

If I'm lucky 20deg.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 20, 2016)

Put some substrate in the enclosure, and then check your temps again.
And what wattage globe are you using?


----------



## Norm (Aug 21, 2016)

I place my thermostat probes under the heat light but not directly under, just off to the side a little.


----------

